
Ask HN: What programming languages are maintainer/maintenance friendly? - m33k44
Most languages try to be development friendly i.e. trying to be easier during development process, but which languages make maintenance easier and are maintainer friendly?
======
sebastianconcpt
I remember once live debugging a web app in production. We asked the user to
go try to reproduce the bug and when it hits it, the debugger opened on the
exception, we took a look at the stack, found a small issue, fixed it and made
the debugger to continue. The page rendered without even terminating the
thread that had received that http request. All the user felt was a delay
until I've pressed 'continue' on that fixed method in the debuggeer.

The stack was Pharo Smalltalk using Seaside remotely connected using VNC

------
w_t_payne
I think golang is probably the canonical example of a language designed for
maintenance first and greenfield development second.

But really, the engineering standards at your shop will be the prime
determiner of maintainability, not the language that you use.

